# Heart rate 80 bpm



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi

I had a scan at week 10 and the hr was 80 bpm..as this is too slow they have put me on heparin and told me to wait to see what happens in a week....but to expect to miscarry.

Do you know why this happens and have you heard of any cases where the heart beat went back to normal and the baby was ok?

Thanks Tasha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid we don't deal with early pregnancy very much, so I don't know what the heparin does.  However, it has obviously been well researched to havean effect, so keep hope. 

I'll be thinking of you, let me know what happens,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to reply but we lost the baby. I think Heparin use is experimental but I wasn't quite sure what it did. I think it only works if you use it before that date.

Thanks for your advise.

Thanks Tasha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I wish you all the best for the future,

sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

